# New to Vag-com...how to check ABS sensors



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm having problems with ABS. Just purchased Vag-com and did the scan.
I'm showing 2 faults (see below) but can't see any ABS sensors showing if they are operating correctly.

Any ideas how to fix this problem or what 16352 error means?
I'm not crazy about driving my car in heavy snow without abs.
Please help!





Thursday,07,February,2013,09:48:13:05499
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106
Software Coding: 113B600D492500FE880D06EC921A00413000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74ECC704D7AE54B8354
2 Faults Found:

01130 - ABS Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 193822 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 4416
Count: 0
Count: 4608
Count: 125
Count: 49188
Count: 62702
Count: 0
Count: 0

16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 195995 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 17472
Count: 32768
Count: 12800
Count: 96
Count: 48923
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 4352


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

How to check ABS sensors? Measuring Blocks, Group 001. Drive car straight ahead slowly. Make sure all speeds are the same. 

However, my guess is your ABS module itself is dodgy.

-Uwe-


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like ABS sensors are not a problem. 
Test drove it with Vag-Com plugged in and all of them are reading speed fine.
Here is what is showing:

Thursday,07,February,2013,16:50:18:05499
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106
Software Coding: 113B600D492500FE880D06EC921A00413000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74ECC704D7AE54B8354
1 Fault Found:

16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 16
Mileage: 197616 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 17984
Count: 0
Count: 12800
Count: 96
Count: 49170
Count: 516
Count: 0
Count: 4096


Anybody has any idea? 
Just check with dealer: new control module is $770...and not in stock....
What exactly is Fault 16352 ?


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Uwe said:


> How to check ABS sensors? Measuring Blocks, Group 001. Drive car straight ahead slowly. Make sure all speeds are the same.
> 
> However, my guess is your ABS module itself is dodgy.
> 
> -Uwe-


Thanks Uwe.
Any idea how to check ABS module itself?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I think it's indicative that the ABS module has an internal electrical malfunction.

-Uwe-


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

Uwe said:


> I think it's indicative that the ABS module has an internal electrical malfunction.
> 
> -Uwe-


New module from dealer : $770...and not in stock.
Any ideas who might have them (maybe cheaper too) ?
I guess new module has to be coded also, right?
How involved would that be?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

Any update on this by chance skibi? I have the same 2 errors on my 2009 GTI. Thanks!


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Rumit said:


> Any update on this by chance skibi? I have the same 2 errors on my 2009 GTI. Thanks!


Post an Autoscan so we can see them?


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Richard, I should have done that from the get go. Auto scan below:


_Saturday,10,January,2015,18:21:57:00191
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0 (x64)
Data version: 20141022


VIN: WVWEV71K19W068821 License Plate: 
Mileage: 95620km-59415mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65

VIN: WVWEV71K19W068821 Mileage: 95620km-59415miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AE HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8MC
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 69D98A3D40795D69D85-803C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B600D49280002881306E6921A00413000
Shop #: WSC 01316 785 00200
VCID: 74E7EB49D7BB90817B3-8021

2 Faults Found:
16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 55
Mileage: 95534 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 17472
Count: 0
Count: 12800
Count: 96
Count: 48395
Count: 1286
Count: 0
Count: 1792

01130 - ABS Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 56
Mileage: 95446 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 4160
Count: 33024
Count: 12800
Count: 125
Count: 47204
Count: 524
Count: 256
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JM HW: 1K0 820 047 JM
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1212 
Revision: 00142032 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 78FFDF790BD3F4E157B-802D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008626265
Coding: 178D8F214004150047140000001400000028770B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 336528555235D7B9A29-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 090708 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01287 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0353391
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336528555235D7B9A29-8066

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 82
Mileage: 89618 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:29:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0BLAZO 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6CD7F3294F8B4841A33-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME3D5128328

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME392352556

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME7A143D41K

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME793422218

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME17170535W

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME17454344-

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BP HW: 1K0 953 549 BP
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 0109B29D5809B529605-8054

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8MC
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 39791A7D70592DE9685-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 130708F2000244
Coding: E9811F070013020000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3561164D5C41C9898CD-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T3JLQ03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7DF1CE6D24F1D1C904D-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: IMMO VDD 2416 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8MC
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 39791A7D70592DE9685-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 387F1F794B5334E197B-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 3561164D5C41C9898CD-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 0407BB89471BA0014B3-8051

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 39791A7D70592DE9685-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 74E7EB4917BB90817B3-8021

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0037 
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2244996
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01387 785 00200
VCID: 2959CA3D80F99D69185-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 0407BB89471BA0014B3-8051

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:40)--------------------------
_


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Check your sensors, plug connectors, clean reluctance cogs, check loom back to ABS unit for each










Here’s a place that will re-build an ABS controller module:
http://www.cheapabs.com/

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Richard. I don't have a garage right now so I have to schedule some time to do this. That said, I was able to test the 4 wheel speed sensors with VAG-COM and they were reading the same speed when driving forward. Still agree it's worth checking the connections to be sure.


----------

